# MTD Lawn Flite 38"/ 11HP



## jerry elliott (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a MTD Lawn Flite rider. The seat as been replaced along with the Id number. The engine is a 11hp with a 38" cut and a five speed trans. This is a real work in progress I could really use your info concerning this rider. This rider runs well and cuts well, I broke the drive belt and need to replace it. I,ve tried 84" seems to be too long, 83",83.5" too short can anyone help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How are you making out with that belt? I assume you have measured the broken belt to get an idea of the length, so if anything smaller than 84" just won't fit, check the routing of the larger belt to make sure it follows the manufacturers design and that the idlers and tensioners are working as they should.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the frum,Jerry !
Can you post some pictures of the tractor ?
It will help in getting the parts.


----------



## jerry elliott (Jul 20, 2017)

pogobill said:


> How are you making out with that belt? I assume you have measured the broken belt to get an idea of the length, so if anything smaller than 84" just won't fit, check the routing of the larger belt to make sure it follows the manufacturers design and that the idlers and tensioners are working as they should.


I went to a longer belt, added a idler to make it and keep it right.


----------

